# Suche fähigen Händler, der Customize Bikes baut



## veno (9. Mai 2008)

Hai,

ich such für mich und meine Freundin einen Händler in und um Frankfurt, der fähig ist, wirklich komplett individuelle Bikes aufzubauen, und das auch bei Damen. D.h. ich such mir vom Rahmen über die Schaltung alles selbst aus und werd vermessen und beraten.

Also keine Bestellung und dann lediglich Anpassung des Vorbaus oder sowas. Richtig individualisiert. Sollte bezahlbar sein, etwa um die 1000 Euro das Beik.


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

Ach ja. Und mit XTR-Ausstatung und Carbon-Rahmen, ne?   

FÃ¼r â¬ 1000 bekommst Du ein halbwegs ordentliches Hardtail von der Stange. Wenn's wirklich individuell sein soll, musst Du fÃ¼r ein HT locker mal das Doppelte rechnen. FÃ¼r ein Fully natÃ¼rlich entsprechend mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (9. Mai 2008)

Wondermike kennt sich aus!


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> ich such für mich und meine Freundin einen Händler in und um Frankfurt, der fähig ist, wirklich komplett individuelle Bikes aufzubauen, und das auch bei Damen. D.h. ich such mir vom Rahmen über die Schaltung alles selbst aus und werd vermessen und beraten.
> 
> Also keine Bestellung und dann lediglich Anpassung des Vorbaus oder sowas. Richtig individualisiert. Sollte bezahlbar sein, etwa um die 1000 Euro das Beik.


----------



## KillerN (9. Mai 2008)

Rechtschreibung und Satzstellung ...

EDIT: *lach*


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

KillerN schrieb:


> Re*chsch*reibung und Satzstellung ...



*hüstel*


----------



## veno (10. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder wird MTB News seinem Ruf gerecht - 5 Antworten, 4 Schrott.

Danke. Ich werd woanders sicher fündig   - oder ist das hier ein Deutschboard? 

Customized meint nicht, einen Rahmen in Auftrag zu bauen, sondern einfach Baukastenprinzip, wenn euch das nichts sagt, wieso nicht einfach mal ..... halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.

Customized:
Man wählt zwischen Deore, XT, XTR aus
Man wählt zwischen Rahmenfarbe Rot, blaut und so weiter aus


.... ach was erzähl ich euch das, schauts euch bei Stevens Bikes an und versucht es, zu verstehen. Das ganze bedeutet doch nicht gleichsam Vollcarbon und XTR - nur weil ich von Customize Zusammenstellung rede.

Meine Güte, hier fehlen einem oft wirklich einfach nur die Worte - ich hätte die Frage nicht zur Pfingstferienzeit stellen sollen, ich weiß, war mein Fehler.


----------



## der stimp (10. Mai 2008)

*nur weil ich von Customize Zusammenstellung rede*
du sagst aber auch
*ich such mir vom Rahmen über die Schaltung alles selbst aus und werd vermessen und beraten*
und das passt mit einem budget von 1000 euro nicht so ganz zusammen.

ich denke was du meinst und willst ist einfach ein fachgeschäft das deine beinlänge etc. ausmisst und dir "den richtigen" rahmen empfehlen kann.

aber sieh es von der seite - qualitativ hochwertige bikes kosten als "stangenware" schon gut 1000 euro und jemand der dir alles von grund auf zusammenbaut,
 wird die teile bezahlt bekommen wollen und macht die zusammenbau und einstellarbeiten sicher nicht für lau.

aber wenn du so einen laden gefunden hast, lass es mich wissen.
dann kann ich meine vorurteile neu sortieren und hab wieder was dazu gelernt...


----------



## wondermike (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du eh' der krasse Oberchecker bist, warum stellst Du uns armen Nixblickern dann so schwierige Fragen? 

Zwischen einem Custom-Aufbau und einem Bike aus dem Buakastensystem gibt es sehr wohl einen erheblichen Unterschied.


----------



## veno (10. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte, lasst uns noch mehr über Worte streiten, da sind wir dann nächste Woche noch bei Haarspaltereien.

Es ging darum, dass der Körper vermessen wird, der richtige Rahmen empfohlen wird, im übrigen gehts nicht um ein MTB, sondern ein Cross/Trekking Rad - ich dachte, diese Informationsfülle kann ich mir schenken, da ein Laden, der in Sachen MTB gut brät, auch in Sachen Trekking gut beraten kann. 

Darum gehts, es geht weder um Carbon, noch gehts um irgendwelche speziellen XTR Schaltungen oder Grammzählereien.

Es geht schlichtweg um Leute, die nicht der Norm entsprechen, weil sie längere Beine haben oder einen kleineren bzw. kürzeren Oberkörper und nicht "jeden" Rahmen aus dem Schaufenster fahren können.

Um mehr gehts nicht. Scheint aber grausam schwer zu sein, einfach mal nichts beizutragen oder eine Empfehlung ^^ - ist aber beim MTB News Brett ech nichts neues. 


Und 1000 Euro für ein Trekking/Cross Bike ist nicht wenig. 

Baukastensystem, Customized, Manual .... nennt es doch wie ihr wollt, rauskommen tut das gleiche. Dass ich für 1000 Euro kein für meinen Körper gefertigten Rahmen mit einer Schaltung extra nur für mich auf dieser Welt gefertigt, möchte .... ist doch total selbsterklärend. Ich bin weder Jan Ullrich noch bin ich Lance, der für 30.000 Euro irgend einen Rahmen gefertigt haben will.

Dass hier immer alles gleich so hoch gesteckt werden muss. Nicht jeder will sein gesamtes Geld ins Fahrrad stecken.


Also - wer Tipps hat - her damit - wer keine hat - einfach raushalten. Ist ja jetzt echt alles gesagt.


----------



## Torpedo64 (11. Mai 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> ich such für mich und meine Freundin einen Händler in und um Frankfurt, der fähig ist, wirklich komplett individuelle Bikes aufzubauen, und das auch bei Damen. D.h. ich such mir vom Rahmen über die Schaltung alles selbst aus und werd vermessen und beraten.
> 
> Also keine Bestellung und dann lediglich Anpassung des Vorbaus oder sowas. Richtig individualisiert. Sollte bezahlbar sein, etwa um die 1000 Euro das Beik.


 
Oje, wenn das was wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (11. Mai 2008)

veno, dann sag doch einfach das du einen fahrradhändler suchst der fit ist und seinen job versteht und komm nicht mit sonem "custom, ich will alles selbst entscheiden" gerede.
kann doch auch nicht so schwer sein oder?!?
dein ton ist nämlich auch nicht gerade der dollste...


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

veno schrieb:


> Meine Güte, lasst uns noch mehr über Worte streiten, da sind wir dann nächste Woche noch bei Haarspaltereien.



Nee is klar. Erst zusammenhanglos daherfaseln und sich dann wundern, wenn man falsch verstanden wird.  

Und übrigens: wenn man Fragen zu Trekking-Bikes hat, sollte man die in einem Trekking-Bike Forum stellen. Ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied. Echt jetzt.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2008)

wie wär's zur Abwechslung mal mit was zur eigentlichen Frage ... *KLICK MICH*


----------



## seinup (11. Mai 2008)

@Veno:

Vergiss es hier auf dem Board.

MTB News ist das Synonym für Profilneurotiker, Stänkerer und CO. 

Hast PM mit einer Liste von Händlern in FFM und gescheiten Bike Boards. 

Kommen sicher noch ein paar Postings, die meines kritisieren und sich an Worten hochgeilen, einfach ignorieren.


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> @Veno:
> 
> Vergiss es hier auf dem Board.
> 
> ...



Prima, dass wir das jetzt auch geklärt haben.


----------



## KillerN (11. Mai 2008)

Mein neuer Lieblingsthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seinup (11. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Prima, dass wir das jetzt auch geklärt haben.



Sag bloß, du willst das Gegenteil behaupten  

15 Antwort. 

Davon maximal 2 Antworten, die irgendwas zum Thema "beitragen". 


Soweit die Fakten und jetzt willst du mir wohl das Gegenteil erzählen?


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du willst das Gegenteil behaupten
> 
> 15 Antwort.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich will Dir gar nichts erklären. Wäre ja auch sinnlos, da Du es eh' schon besser weißt. Ich habe einfach meinen Spaß damit, von sich eingenommene Besserwisser ein bisschen hochzunehmen.


----------



## seinup (11. Mai 2008)

Er hat was gefragt und die Frage war nicht vollständig. Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, mal Gegenzufragen, statt gleich total unsinnige Vermutungen á la Vollcarbon und solche Faxen anzustellen, die zu nichts führen (wie man sieht).

Und so geschiehts hier andauernd.

Erstmal 10 Schreiberlinge, die mehr schlecht als recht versuchen, Grammatik und Rechtschreibung zu korrigieren, der nächste kommt mit vollkommen illusorischen Vermutungen, wie dass ein Carbonbike gesucht wird, der allernächste trägt ausser Smileys garnichts dazu bei.


Fazit: Wenn man irgendwas auf dem Brett sucht - per Google - stößt man permanent auf so einen Schwachsinn und hat nach dem 5. Postinge keine Lust mehr, irgendwas zu lesen und wendet sich dankend ab. 

So geht es mir in der letzten Zeit dauernd, wenn ich nach irgendwelchen MTB Sachen Google - Google findet die entsprechenden Suchworte - anschließend nur noch Bullshit.

Man verliert massig Zeit, um die paar sinnvollen Antworten zusammenzupulen aus dem ganzen Schrott.


Und genau aus dem Grunde gilt auf vielen anderen Brettern das MTBNews nicht ganz zu unrecht als das Board mit pubertierenden Deppen, die sich insbesondere während der Ferienzeit hier ihre Scherzchen erlauben.


Früher hab ich das auch nicht geglaubt, aber mit der Zeit merkt mans einfach selbst.

In anderen Foren werden Fragen gestellt, 20 kompetente Antworten binnen ein paar Stunden sind die Regel und keine Antwort ist sinnlos, auch gibts regelmäßig ein Feedback á la "Danke, Lösung X hat geholfen".

Gibts hier alles nicht. Hier ahtet jeder Thread in genau das aus, was wir momentan haben.

Und aus dem Grunde - es ist ja alles gesagt - zieh ich mich mal zurück


----------



## jasper (11. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Und aus dem Grunde - es ist ja alles gesagt - zieh ich mich mal zurück


danke!


----------



## seinup (11. Mai 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> danke!



 und wieder ein glorreicher Beitrag.....der Threadsteller hat sowieso von mir bereits alle Infos. Wird sich kaum mehr melden.


----------



## jasper (11. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> und wieder ein glorreicher Beitrag.....der Threadsteller hat sowieso von mir bereits alle Infos. Wird sich kaum mehr melden.


wer im glashaus sitzt usw.


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grunde gilt auf vielen anderen Brettern das MTBNews nicht ganz zu unrecht als das Board mit pubertierenden Deppen, die sich insbesondere während der Ferienzeit hier ihre Scherzchen erlauben.



Werde mich gleich morgen  bei meiner Frau Lehrerin zum Nachsitzen anmelden.    



seinup schrieb:


> Und aus dem Grunde - es ist ja alles gesagt - zieh ich mich mal zurück



Och nee, jetzt isses doch grade so lustig.


----------



## M0g13r (11. Mai 2008)

giebt es händler die es echt drauf haben ?! und das in ffm ?
mir is noch keiner unter gekommen ....
schraube alles selb0r 

@ seinup .. kannsu mir die liste auch mal mailen plz


----------



## BikeGreis (12. Mai 2008)

seinup schrieb:


> @Veno:
> 
> Vergiss es hier auf dem Board.
> 
> ...




*Wenn doch hier alle und alles so Sch.... ist, warum beendest Du nicht Deine Mitgliedschaft und beehrst eben nur die "gescheiten Bike Boards" mit der Gnade Deiner Postings?  

Ist doch eine ganz einfache Lösung, damit Du Dich nicht mit o.g. Psychopaten ("Profilneurotiker, Stänkerer und CO.") rumärgern mußt!*


----------



## BikeGreis (12. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach ja. Und mit XTR-Ausstatung und Carbon-Rahmen, ne?
> 
> *Klar, und für  1.000 gibt's noch die ersten 3 Inspektionen, einen Go-Crazy-Fahrtechnikkurs und einen 3-Tages-Pass für einen Bikepark der Wahl mit dazu!   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brötchenholer (13. Mai 2008)

Laber, schwadronier, erzähl, lall, diskutier, mäkel, klugsch...., berichtigen usw. usf. 

Führt doch zu nix.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201


Gruß

Alexander


----------



## Lainserver3000 (2. Juni 2010)

Frage an euch:

Brauche ein Trekking Rahmen der auf mich abgestimmt werden kann. Will aber nix hören von CUbe oder der Gleichen, da es die wie Sand am Meer gibt. 
Als Bsp was ich mir vorstelle: Nicolai, da kann man sich den Rahmen selber zusammenstellen (Zugverlegung ect.)

Bräuchte da noch ein paar Firmen die da auch solche Angebote haben.

MfG 

und bitte nur Firmen nennen die Trekkingrahmen bauen die der Kunde verändern lassen kann.Alle anderen Antworten sind überflüssig 

Danke


----------



## Lainserver3000 (2. Juni 2010)

Schade das man manche Antworten nicht löschen kann.
Sind fast alle unbrauchbar bis jetzt.
Dank solcher Chat Lümmelz die das Frage Antwort Spiel ni begreifen.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## BOSTAD (6. Juni 2010)

guckst du mal bei mainbike.de oder hibike in kronberg, das sind nur 2 von etlichen die was draufhaben.


----------



## BOSTAD (6. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> guckst du mal bei mainbike.de oder hibike in kronberg, das sind nur 2 von etlichen die was draufhaben.



Aber 1000  wird eng, da bei einem Baukasten immer die teure Arbeit der Montuere mitberechnet wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Aber 1000  wird eng, da bei einem Baukasten immer die teure Arbeit der Montuere mitberechnet wird.



 Bingo!!!

Womit wir quasi wieder hier angekommen wären:



wondermike schrieb:


> Für  1000 bekommst Du ein halbwegs ordentliches Hardtail von der Stange. Wenn's wirklich individuell sein soll, musst Du für ein HT locker mal das Doppelte rechnen. Für ein Fully natürlich entsprechend mehr.


----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2010)

www.steppenwolf-bikes.de --> Händlersuche.
Die machen noch Bikes nach Baukastenprinzip. Aber ob die mehr taugen als Bergamont und CO. wage ich mal zu bezweifeln


----------

